# Need help with an ICD-9 code.



## Colliemom (Nov 29, 2012)

We are having difficulty in locating the correct ICD-9 code to use for Pelvic Floor Dysfunction.  Does anyone know what the correct code would be?


----------



## Colliemom (Dec 4, 2012)

Does anyone know what the appropriate code would be?


----------



## syllingk (Dec 4, 2012)

Have you looked at 739.5?


----------



## Colliemom (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't think that will work, as there is no mention of a lesion.  I advised the physician to code for the problem the PFD was causing, as there doesn't seem to be a code to indicate a just the pelvic floor dysfunction.  Do you agree?  Thanks for responding, I appreciate your taking the time.


----------



## kholettel (Dec 6, 2012)

have you tried disorder of or disease?  ICD9 convention generally directs to these areas for coding when you cannot locate the specific diagnosis.


----------

